# Never Hog the overtaking lane... NSFW due to language



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

the commentry is ace but a bit colourful!






Rich


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So from my understanding (I didn't have the sound on at work), idiot in fast lane insists on staying there even when another car approaches.

Approaching car flashes and car still continues to sit in the way. Then car proceeds to brake test the car behind who then turns out to be a Police car!!! Superb!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

What an idiot !! Hope he got points , fine and a ban


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

made me laugh, very funny.

thanks for the post


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Priceless!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: what a plank, tries and stops on the central reservation....:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder if the Trucker was using Hands Free though


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> So from my understanding (I didn't have the sound on at work), idiot in fast lane insists on staying there even when another car approaches.
> 
> Approaching car flashes and car still continues to sit in the way. Then car proceeds to brake test the car behind who then turns out to be a Police car!!! Superb!!


You have to listen to it with sound.. the truck drivers commentry is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Seen this before its very funny


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I remember on Police Camera Action someone pulled out on a cop car and slammed on his brakes and it stated in the program the had his licence revoked for it....but it is a good video, its times like those you wish there was a copper about (or wish you were a copper lol)


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Defo dangerous driving . I,d love to hear the excuse he came up with when being interviewed.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

That trucker is a legend :lol:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol, should be a law against law hoggers!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

what a dangerous, stupid c**t of a driver.... :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Brilliant. Or was it just an example of what a load of tw8ts there are on the roads nower days, which is not so brilliant. Trucker sounds a genius as well... safely driving whilst filming... has the audacity to call someone else a c***. :wall::wall:

Did make me laugh though. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

eh, if it's the same camera as I have in my car, it's fixed to the windscreen and is always recording... 

maybe people need to catch up on technology before commenting on things... 

http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/BlackVue_DR400G_HD_v2.php

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Truck driver is class, sounds like my mate..:lol::lol:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Fantastic,


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic. That cheered me up massively, I get stuck behind people like this all day long, they are a clot on our countries arteries


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

the truck driver is a real charmer isnt he?? this kind of poor driving really winds me up, there is just no need to hold others up in lane 1 or 2. they manage not to do it in mainland europe!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it me, or does that clip become even more :lol: more times you watch it.

:lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

neilos said:


> Is it me, or does that clip become even more :lol: more times you watch it.
> 
> :lol:


Yes it does. Cracked me up every time


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Superb. 

Ford Fiesta (£10,000)
Hogging outside lane £free (until he sees the fine and gets his insurance renewal)
Braking dangerously then trying to stop on hard shoulder £priceless


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I keep watching it over and over, love the gasp as the  brakes :lol:

"Eee by 'eck, he's gonna do 'em now" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

richtung said:


> You have to listen to it with sound.. the truck drivers commentry is hilarious! :lol:


Will do so now! :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sadly this kind of driving is just too common - on Sunday, not wishing to undertake I came up behind a car in the outside of 3 empty lanes, flashed him to move over after sitting behind, he pulled over to let me past, then pulled back out again.....numpty..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had this with a fiat 500 the other day. I was in the outside lane following another car who was also overtaking traffic. Fiat comes up behind me starts flashing. 

Car in front pulls over after overtaking at About 50 so I shoot off to motorway speeds again. Fiat is long gone. Come up to another car a long way down the road who pulls out on me, slow. Fiat eventually catches back up, and starts flashing again. 

Eventually as I've overtaken who I intended to, keeping a constant speed more or less, and there being no traffic I'm overtaking, I pull to the left. And a long while later She comes flying up doing what I reckon must have been 110 (hate to think how long it took to get there!) with an Audi a8 up her backside, who she decides to brake check. I wish it had been a police car  

This is class though!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> What an idiot !! Hope he got points , fine and a ban


Nope home he got shot!! More than likely to be someone from eastern European thinking he was back home so driving on 'their' side of the road! I must admit I will make a point to people if they are just sitting there in the fast lane or middle late of the motorway. Gets my blood boiling that simple things like this people cant seem to grasp when driving?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and let's not start on the middle lane Hoggers who often cause slower moving traffic to move to the outside lane


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Oh and let's not start on the middle lane Hoggers who often cause slower moving traffic to move to the outside lane


I've noticed this more since they widened the M25. I will join the motorway and the inside lane will be clear with everyone going at a snails pace in the 2nd and 3rd lane. So I just pass them all on the inside lane and yet they still continue to sit in the middle ones!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonder if he's one of the truckers off that Eddie Stobart programme....:lol:

He's a legend, gets more funnier more times you watch it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I've noticed this more since they widened the M25. I will join the motorway and the inside lane will be clear with everyone going at a snails pace in the 2nd and 3rd lane. So I just pass them all on the inside lane and yet they still continue to sit in the middle ones!


J18 both anti clockwise and clockwise are terrible for it!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> J18 both anti clockwise and clockwise are terrible for it!


Yep, right where I live! Thankfully I don't use the M25 much as it would annoy me eventually with the amount of people who can't drive properly.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

maggi133 said:


> J18 both anti clockwise and clockwise are terrible for it!





Pezza4u said:


> Yep, right where I live! Thankfully I don't use the M25 much as it would annoy me eventually with the amount of people who can't drive properly.


And it's even worse at weekends.


----------

